# Got another one



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

PT745
6+1 rounds of .45acp


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice! How's it shoot? Just bought one with a SS slide, but haven't shot it yet.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice looking pistol you got there Mr.Bruce. I'll be waiting on the range report. Good luck with it.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

As my wife would say "It sure is a cute little thing"... And that is a compliment, I have the PT145 and love it. I am sure you will too


----------



## PaulT228 (Dec 20, 2008)

What's the difference between the 745 and 145??


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Not much, the 745 is a little thinner. 6 round mag instead of the 145s 10 round. Other than that...:smt102


----------



## Hoodie (Feb 10, 2009)

Just don't use crappy wolf ammo... i did the mistake of giving some spare ones i had to my friend who has this gun, and it kept jamming!!! Bad ammo is bad ammo!!!


----------



## gunmaker (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoodie said:


> Just don't use crappy wolf ammo... i did the mistake of giving some spare ones i had to my friend who has this gun, and it kept jamming!!! Bad ammo is bad ammo!!!


I talked to a guy at china mart today . told me he was using CCI alum. cased ammo and had one fail to eject in his XD40 and when the slide fed the next rnd it exploded in his face. he had the wounds to prove it to. so might want to stay away from any alum. cases also.


----------

